# New TDAA Title!



## And (Apr 5, 2010)

_(Picture from CPE trial during the summer)_​This weekend Belle and I competed at a TDAA (Teacup Dog Agility Association) trial. We FINALLY got our Teacup Superior Agile Dog (TSAD) title!! For the weekend, Belle got 4 "Games Q's", and only 1 Standard (out of 6... lol). Standard Q's are SO hard in TDAA for Belle and I. She is a pretty fast dog, and the courses are small.. So we do struggle to be perfect for the "Qs", but it is a fun challenge!

We are now on our way to getting our TACh - Teacup Agility Dog Champion title!! We need *10* more Superior Standard Q's! This may take us FOREVER.. lol. We have 1 more CPE trial next weekend, and 1 more TDAA trial in the beginning of December and then we are done for the rest of the year! Cross your fingers for lots teacup standard Q's!!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Good luck getting your Q's. I just got home from an AAC trial, no Q's for Remmy, he was really off this weekend, just wanted to race around and not pay attention. Think he is telling me he needs some time off as he has been to quite a few trials this year and done really well. We won't be doing any Agility training till spring now. Was hoping to get my last two Q's in Advanced Snooker and just missed on one by a few seconds.

We don't have any TDAA in our area but think the Dog Walk we had given to us must have been from one of their trials as it is smaller and narrower, works fine for training our small dogs.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Congrats to you guys! I would love to see teacup agility in person... it must be a hoot!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

And said:


> _(Picture from CPE trial during the summer)_​This weekend Belle and I competed at a TDAA (Teacup Dog Agility Association) trial. We FINALLY got our Teacup Superior Agile Dog (TSAD) title!! For the weekend, Belle got 4 "Games Q's", and only 1 Standard (out of 6... lol). Standard Q's are SO hard in TDAA for Belle and I. She is a pretty fast dog, and the courses are small.. So we do struggle to be perfect for the "Qs", but it is a fun challenge!
> 
> We are now on our way to getting our TACh - Teacup Agility Dog Champion title!! We need *10* more Superior Standard Q's! This may take us FOREVER.. lol. We have 1 more CPE trial next weekend, and 1 more TDAA trial in the beginning of December and then we are done for the rest of the year! Cross your fingers for lots teacup standard Q's!!


DANG! You guys sound like you've been working hard!  Congrats on the Q's, I think you'll get your TACh sooner than you think.


----------

